

Should Apple(corporation) be taxed like a person? - gamechangr
http://qz.com/latest/

======
xadxad
You're linking to the Latest news part. The correct URL is:

[http://qz.com/87204/if-apple-and-other-american-
corporations...](http://qz.com/87204/if-apple-and-other-american-corporations-
are-people-why-arent-they-taxed-like-people/)

Posted it here if you can't Edit this:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5753021>

------
gamechangr
"Treat Apple as if it were a US citizen or permanent resident, and tax it on
all its worldwide earnings."

Would that work?

